# What is the best way to find jobs?



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am a laborer for a remodeling company in Southern Ohio. I have been with them for about 9 years and I think its time to go out on my own. I took some business classes at community college so I have a general idea of how to get things started and run it, but I need to know how to get jobs, what is the best way.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I wear a sandwich board and walk around downtown

34/m/Indiana


----------



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> I wear a sandwich board and walk around downtown
> 
> 34/m/Indiana



???? what is a sandwitch board?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

BakersDozen said:


> ???? what is a sandwitch board?


 Kind of like a donut.


----------



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a few contacts that we have worked with before but I am asking how to get new work


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ROFLM[FREAKIN]AO



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

geez.....you would think I asked the ingreedients for kentucky fried chicken. Just because im just starting out doesnt mean i dont know construction


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Hints of Silver Bush?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

hehe


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

If I build it they will COME.

Wait a minute.... I'm gonna paint that on my tailgate.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Letterd trucks, job signs, advertise in local paper & mailings to past customers. Just keep the look/logo consistant. Its all about branding. :thumbsup:


----------



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

Patrick said:


> hehe



LOL thats one way of doing it i guess. Not the kind im looking for though. All of you guys started somewhere, how did you do it?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

BakersDozen said:


> LOL thats one way of doing it i guess. Not the kind im looking for though. All of you guys started somewhere, how did you do it?


 We posted here like you're doing now, of course! :laughing:

I have that recipe by the way. My initials are KFC.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

BakersDozen said:


> LOL thats one way of doing it i guess. Not the kind im looking for though. All of you guys started somewhere, how did you do it?


Thats a great question dozen. I have learned a ton right here on this forum. There is some great info on here and occaisionaly a live chat or two. That feature is currently off right now but I think they will turn it back on at some point.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Busted my a$$ too long for too little, but met a lot of people along the way. My first year in business was subcontracting from the contractor I left when I went on my own. It's all about how you go about it. Earn your credibility.


----------



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Letterd trucks, job signs, advertise in local paper & mailings to past customers. Just keep the look/logo consistant. Its all about branding. :thumbsup:


THanks. What kind of ads have done the best for you? I want to do this the right way and maybe some people have ideas on what doesnt work


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

start by placing an ad on craigs list.:whistling
if your phone rings your set

if not

if that dont work call your old boss and beg :notworthy for your job back even if he offers you half pay TAKE it


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

I run a full page add in the local paper once a month for $185.00. The heading on the add is "How to pick a painter" & lists all the things you should look for in a quality contractor. I get a good response from it....


----------



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry but i dont want to be a craigslist contractor and my boss already knows i am leaving. he is retiring.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Bodger said:


> ???? I don't see a bank robber in my mirror.


At least you got THAT going for you....


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

Bodger said:


> ???? I don't see a bank robber in my mirror.


your good at discerning right and wrong... Only your right, and someone else's wrongs.......:thumbsup:


----------



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

I must have missed something!


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

BakersDozen said:


> I have worked for a remodeler for 9 years.


In your first post, you referred to yourself as a "laborer". Wouldn't you consider yourself a carpenter at this point? I think you should especially since you're considering hanging your shingle out.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Give it sometime the year is young:laughing:


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:
Well, there is a Washington Mutual near me, but they're broke too!


----------



## nailman (Sep 4, 2008)

Some have learned tons on this forum, some are just rude and mean!!!!


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> Why the kick on bashing religion......?


I know alot of guys who get work from their church, but they dont seem too religious to me. In fact it almost seems like their church going is a marketing gimick ......... hmmmmmmmmm.
Now you dont think someone would go to church just to get jobs do you??
It happens daily, its not a knock on church, its a knock on the people who use it just to get work.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> your good at discerning right and wrong... Only your right, and someone else's wrongs.......:thumbsup:


 Go thump your bible at somebody else pal, like in the basement while it's still open.
You got something to say, come out and say it instead of this cryptic bullsh!t. OK?


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

BakersDozen said:


> I must have missed something!


Short attention span..... :laughing:


----------



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

dubz said:


> In your first post, you referred to yourself as a "laborer". Wouldn't you consider yourself a carpenter at this point? I think you should especially since you're considering hanging your shingle out.


We have a 3 man crew. There is the owner, a lead carpenter, and myself. I starter as a laborer when I was 24 and started learning the ropes. We have hired various people to be the new laborer but they all seem to wash out so I take care of that along with my end of the carpentry work. I dont see the term laborer as being negative, i guess you can call me a laborer/carpenter


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> I know alot of guys who get work from their church, but they dont seem too religious to me. In fact it almost seems like their church going is a marketing gimick ......... hmmmmmmmmm.
> Now you dont think someone would go to church just to get jobs do you??
> It happens daily, its not a knock on church, its a knock on the people who use it just to get work.


Ok .... It seems there have been a couple recent threads where you went out your way to bash religion... I guess i was wrong.......


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

BakersDozen said:


> I must have missed something!


 
No sometimes these threads can get 
a little off topic. You are doing good
at keeping up for your first day on
CT


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> Ok .... It seems there have been a couple recent threads where you went out your way to bash religion... I guess i was wrong.......


I go out of my way to bash everything from time to time, its a hobby


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

Bodger said:


> Go thump your bible at somebody else pal, like in the basement while it's still open.
> You got something to say, come out and say it instead of this cryptic bullsh!t. OK?


 
cryptic......? :blink:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> cryptic......? :blink:


 This is the kind of bullsh!t we'll be seeing more of on GD if they shut down P & R.


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

BakersDozen said:


> We have a 3 man crew. There is the owner, a lead carpenter, and myself. I starter as a laborer when I was 24 and started learning the ropes. We have hired various people to be the new laborer but they all seem to wash out so I take care of that along with my end of the carpentry work. I dont see the term laborer as being negative, i guess you can call me a laborer/carpenter


I'm gonna call you a carpenter dammit


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I am an ordained minister with the Universal Life Church, paid the $10 to get the certificate fit for framing and everything. Confess your sins Bodger and I will show you the way ........


----------



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

lol ok dubz


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

:shutup:


BakersDozen said:


> lol ok dubz


 
I kind of feel bad for this new guy Dozen. It is his first day for God's sake and you guys have turned his thread into a royal train wreck. Whats coming next you tube.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> I am an ordained minister with the Universal Life Church, paid the $10 to get the certificate fit for framing and everything. Confess your sins Bodger and I will show you the way ........


 $10? Sounds like a deal. And probably more worth it than the free religious advice floatin' around here. :laughing:


----------



## nailman (Sep 4, 2008)

Try flyers, Friend of my seem's to have good luck with it. Craiglist has worked for me in the past. Allways hand out your biz card.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Bodger said:


> $10? Sounds like a deal. And probably more worth it than the free religious advice floatin' around here. :laughing:


Most people never guess that I am a man of the cloth. If you and Malco ever decide to tie the knot I will do the ceremony


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok guys.


----------

